# Black on black requirement to be a luxury sedan



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I have always wondered why is that Black cars with Black interiors are the de facto luxury vehicle?

*Vehicle Requirements*

*Passenger Limit:* Must be able to comfortably carry at least 4 passengers
Car must be a luxury sedan (with model/year requirements varying by city)
Must be 2010* or newer, black, have black leather interior, and immaculate
Drivers tend to be well mannered, professional, and typically "dress to impress"
Why not, let's say Smoke gray car with a nice tan and black interior, or a white on white car/suv.

Any convincing reasons? "It just is" is not a convincing reason


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

It's called UBER BLACK.
However from what I gather the interior doesn't have to be black but the exterior does. However if you have dark Grey or something you can tell them it's black and get away with it. I know of a couple uber black drivers with clnon black but really close to black exteriors that have gotten away with it

Edit I forgot it's called UBER lux in some markets but it still. Originated as uber black


----------

